# MTNL 3G Unlimited plan doubt



## techlover (Jul 21, 2012)

I wanted to go for the unlimited (100 GB) 3G plan for 1650/- from MTNL 

just wanted to know if anyone of you is using it ??...How is the speed and are there connectivity issues with it or not?


----------



## paroh (Jul 21, 2012)

I also want it but there is confusion on the mtnl site itself on prepaid they says unlimited but when in check on post pay 100Gb

Go and check on this site
3G Datacard Tariff


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

MTNL website sucks.
Just goto a nearest sanchar haat and get all your doubts cleared.


----------



## techlover (Jul 25, 2012)

well i know its till 100GB but its still good 

just wanted to know are there any connectivity issues with MTNL? and do they actually prpvide speed upto 3mbps?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 25, 2012)

techlover said:


> well i know its till 100GB but its still good
> 
> just wanted to know are there any connectivity issues with MTNL? and do they actually prpvide speed upto 3mbps?


MTNL has horrible network in my area (Rohini, Delhi). Never experienced 3 Mbps speed ,but you can expect speed upto 512 Kbps


----------



## shashankm (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know about 3G but BB is quite good. Even 3G in some prime areas where my fellas live, is good upto 2-3 Mbps. No operator can provide the upper bound of the promised speeds consistently be it MTNL or world's best. You have to be on a side of compromise. If you get 1-1.5 Mbps consistently, then MTNL is quite good!


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 2, 2012)

Using MTNL for past 2.5 months, speeds are 1-2.1Mbps (remember it all depends on your network coverage) and its truly unlimited


----------

